# White House Renews Attack on Fox News



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Via TVNewser, here's a transcript between Fox News' Ed Henry and White House spokesman Jay Carney over just how qualified Susan Rice is for her promotion to National Security Adviser. With no good answer, Carney plays to the media crowd and renews the White House attacks on Fox News.*

A full five days after the September 11 terror attack in Benghazi, we are apparently supposed to believe Susan Rice was the only person in America who had no idea whatsoever four Americans might have just maybe/probably been the victims of a terror attack:
*Henry:* You described (Rice) as one of the most qualified, experienced foreign policy experts in America. If that's the case, how did she get the information on Benghazi so wrong five days after the attack?
*Carney:* Ed, I would welcome the opportunity to correct the record especially for some news outlets who persist in misrepresenting the facts. You have seen the so-called talking points. You have seen the testimony of the deputy director of the CIA and the documents that demonstrate that the central point that they made was drafted in the first instance and every instance thereafter.
*Henry:* Then why did various intelligence officers say that they almost immediately knew that this was terror and if she's so experienced why wouldn't she see that as they saw it?
*Carney:* So you are suggesting that a senior member of the national security team should disagree with the assessments of the intelligence community because somebody appeared on Fox News and said something?
A crucial piece of context the media ignores about Susan Rice is that after her appointment to U.N. Ambassador, President Obama turned that position into a cabinet position. This means she was part of security briefings.
Still, a full five days after the attack, when everyone but the White House was admitting what we all knew to be true, Rice claimed there was *no evidence* of a premeditated terror attack.
That means she is either dumb or dishonest. Either way, she is not qualified to serve fries much less as a top-level adviser to the American president.

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...nry-Rips-Jay-Carney-Over-Susan-Rice-Promotion


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Too bad the "low info voter" doesn't read or watch the news

And even if they did as long as the check keeps coming osama will be their boy


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd pray I get to see the downfall of that POS Carney.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm ordering pitchforks and torches, anyone else need any?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Mr Scribbles said:


> I'm ordering pitchforks and torches, anyone else need any?
> View attachment 2463


I appreciate the offer, but I've had mine on stand by for quite some time now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

